# Itchy cat?



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 February 2016)

My boy has a thick fur, he is never too cold, though often prefers to lie on my duvet anyway, especially if I am in bed.
In the past I have had to cut his fur as it got matted, but at the moment he spends a lot of time grooming, so it is fine. He only gets brushed occasionally, as he is not too keen.
It seems to groom vigorously and also scratches quite  lot, it seems to be more often than previously.
There is no infestation, and no redness. He gets a capsule of oil every day: evening primrose/cod liver oil/ virgin olive oil.
I am  careful to wash bedding in non bio.
If he gets ticks they are usually on the neck, but the scratching is scattered. He never gets fleas and there are no ticks at this time of year.
Should I be concerned or is it just that I have noticed it recently.


----------



## Amymay (15 February 2016)

When did you last treat for fleas, and what with??


----------



## twiggy2 (15 February 2016)

lots and lots of cats get flea allergic dermatitis and it only takes one flea bite to trigger a reaction


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 February 2016)

I have never treated for fleas since he arrived as a kitten [he is 16 now], he had them then, and I was very allergic, but we don't seem to get them here, only ticks, and there are no bites on him, visible. The scratching and vigorous grooming seems to be all over, I might take him to the vet for a check up.
There are no fleas on him, and this itching seems to have been going on for a few weeks, but he is on my bed more often these days, so maybe it is normal behaviour and I have not noticed.


----------



## Mollylittle (16 February 2016)

Had that recentky with one of mine..groomed himself bare. Turned out to be mites. one treatment with advocate cured the problem


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 February 2016)

Mollylittle said:



			Had that recentky with one of mine..groomed himself bare. Turned out to be mites. one treatment with advocate cured the problem
		
Click to expand...

mmm........ a possibility.........


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (22 February 2016)

Vet at 08.30, he has FLEAS, the b**********, currently washing everything........... it seems I need to hoover as hoovering encourages the eggs to hatch and it will all be over more quickly. 
Now who comissioned the research into hoovering v not hoovering in the hatching of flea eggs?


----------



## twiggy2 (22 February 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			Vet at 08.30, he has FLEAS, the b**********, currently washing everything........... it seems I need to hoover as hoovering encourages the eggs to hatch and it will all be over more quickly. 
Now who comissioned the research into hoovering v not hoovering in the hatching of flea eggs?
		
Click to expand...

the vibration from hoovering mimics the vibration of lots of animal movement which causes the eggs to hatch for a feast


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (22 February 2016)

cat can stay out of my bedroom for a week


----------

